# Columbia model 50 (chainless) from Portugal



## alpinojuan (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello everyone 

My name is Juan Santos, and I'm from Portugal, and recently bought this bike. I'm not a bike expert, but I like different things. I have a Velo Labor course, and this columbia. 
This bike is incomplete, lacking the front hub, pedals and saddle. 
I come here to ask for your help to complete the bike and possible treatment, given that the previous owner has painted it. This painting took a layer of white filling that note where the ink came out, I think the best will come back to paint without this layer of filler, but here I am. 
I appreciate your support and comments 

sorry for the english but I'm using google translator 

best Regards 
Juan Santos


----------



## filmonger (Sep 16, 2014)

looks like it might be an 

1898 POPE COLUMBIA CHAINLESS BICYCLE MODEL 50
THE ORIGINAL FIRST MODEL YEAR OF THE MOST POPULAR CHAINLESS BICYCLE MADE IN AMERICA BY POPE/COLUMBIA. TWO MODELS OFFERED IN 1898: THE MEN'S MODEL 50 AND THE WOMEN'S MODEL 51. SIX DIFFERENT SADDLES WERE AVAILABLE AS OPTIONS TO THE STANDARD SADDLE. THE might have been METAL PLATING ON THIS SADDLE 

There is an 1898 Catalog here with lots of Columbia chainless info

http://oldbike.wordpress.com/1898-pope-mfg-columbia-chainless-shaft-drive/

Nice find - have a look around the restoration threads here on the cabe website. Type in what ever information you seeking and see what pops up. Many of the guys here take bikes back to their Orig paint with a lot of hard work - again type this in the search box above and you will see how they did it and the their methods ( there are quite a few ). Secondly - do you plan on riding the bike or restoring it for display! I think you will find that the hardest part of your restoration looks like it might be the spokes. Again just type in columbia chainless or columbia model 50 and see what pops up. There is a guy in Seattle named Rick ( from Wheelfanatyk ) who might be helpful with you spoke situation. http://www.wheelfanatyk.com 

In Portugal your Modern wood rims can be found here in Italy

http://www.ghisallowoodenrims.com or http://www.cbita.it/?page_id=113&lang=en


----------



## olderthandirt (Sep 16, 2014)

*nice bike*

i will keep an eye out for a front hub ,i have a couple of Columbia Chainless  1899/1900 bicycles but no spare hubs ,they used different styles with different years at least you have one to match up ,great looking bike


----------



## alpinojuan (Jan 7, 2015)

Is finish this fantastic machine.


----------



## vuniw (Jan 7, 2015)

It looks awesome! Great job getting it together


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 7, 2015)

You did a nice job preserving that "patina" rather than painting up the bare steel.............


----------



## cyclehobo (Jan 7, 2015)

Nice work!! Looks great. Now what is your next project??!


----------



## 1898Columbia (Jan 8, 2015)

*Hi Juan*

Nice bike and congratulations on getting it back on the road.  I have the same year and model.


----------



## alpinojuan (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank for yours words.

My next project is a Cleveland from 1898

Best regards
Juan


----------

